
Liberty and Justice for All - joelx
https://joelx.com/liberty-and-justice-for-all/14665/
======
luckylion
"We need to invade lots of countries, remove the dictators and then all things
will be great"

Yeah, no, please don't. Don't create the next Libya in 2019, just because you
need to make place to buy new bombs.

